# Box of Powdered Sugar - Weight or amount please?



## goboenomo

The recipe I'm using calls for  3/4 to 1 full box powdered sugar.
How much is in a full box?
We are unable to purchase boxes where I live... or at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Gretchen

goboenomo said:
			
		

> The recipe I'm using calls for 3/4 to 1 full box powdered sugar.
> How much is in a full box?


 
3 3/4C sifted. Be SURE to sift, no matter how much you use, unless you are creaming it with butter with an electric mixer.


----------



## Andy M.

A box is usually a pound in th US.


----------



## goboenomo

how much is a pound in mL?


I take it youre saying 4 cups right?
Unless there is a value in US i dont know about


----------



## boufa06

goboenomo said:
			
		

> how much is a pound in mL?
> 
> I take it youre saying 4 cups right?
> Unless there is a value in US i dont know about


Gobo, 1 cup is 8 oz which is about 250gm.  250gm is equivalent to 250ml.
1 cup of sifted icing sugar is 185gm


----------



## goboenomo

Ahhh! Doh! I knew that.

Thanks :P


----------



## Gretchen

1# of conf. sugar is 3 3/4C by volume.


----------



## boufa06

By the way Gobo, a box of icing sugar in most recipes should be 1 pound which is about 500gm.


----------



## goboenomo

Alright
Thanks alot.
I'm gonna have to make those after work.


----------



## Andy M.

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Gobo, 1 cup is 8 oz which is about 250gm. 250gm is equivalent to 250ml.
> 1 cup of sifted icing sugar is 185gm


 
250 gm is only equal to 250 ml when measuring water!  One is a measure of volume and the other is a measure of weight.

A pound of anything is equal to 454 gms.


----------



## goboenomo

Ahhh nooo.

Now I'm confused :P
I think I'll have to wing it.

I'm off to work, peace.


----------



## Constance

Gretchen said:
			
		

> 3 3/4C sifted. Be SURE to sift, no matter how much you use, unless you are creaming it with butter with an electric mixer.



Gretchen, thank you for that information! I have several recipes that call for one box of powdered sugar, and my husband, who does the marketing, always buys the 2 lb. plastic bags. 
And by the way, you are so right about the sifting. I have a microwave fudge "dump" recipe that makes delicious fudge, but if the sugar has any little lumps in it, it makes the fudge taste gritty.


----------



## boufa06

Andy M. said:
			
		

> 250 gm is only equal to 250 ml when measuring water!  One is a measure of volume and the other is a measure of weight.
> 
> A pound of anything is equal to 454 gms.


 It is true that 250gm of water corresponds to 250ml of water.  However, the same is true for any other substance that has a density equal to that of water.  So the question boils down to comparing the density of water to that of powdered sugar.  If powdered sugar has the same density as water, then 250gm of powdered sugar will measure 250ml in volume.  If powdered sugar has a greater density than that of water, then 250gm of powdered sugar will measure less than 250ml in volume.  Finally,  if powdered sugar has a lesser density than that of water, 250gm powdered sugar will measure more than 250ml in volume.

While gm is a measure of weight and ml is a measure of volume, it is quite common and indeed practical to use either in order to describe the quantity of a substance.  As far as cooking and recipes are concerned, volume units (eg. ml, cups, liquid oz) is the obvious choice for liquids.  However, when it comes to powders (eg. sugar, flour etc) one can use either volume or weight units. Volume units are probably easier to measure by using standard measuring equipment such as measuring cups, a set of tablespoon, teaspoon and fraction etc. Therefore, one might wish to know how to translate volume units to weight units for a given substance.  This can be done accurately only if one knows the density (bulk density for powders) of the substance in question.

In the case of powdered sugar, since Gobo wanted to know how many ml 250gm of sugar would measure, I thought of giving him a quick answer without having to resort to such lengthy explanations as I had to employ in this post.  Not having any quick access to powdered sugar bulk density info, I assume that the bulk density of powdered sugar is not that much different than that of water.  This is why I said that 250gm powdered sugar corresponds to 250ml.  Now if anyone does know for sure the exact value of the bulk density of powdered sugar, let him/her do the calculation and come up with the exact answer.  I don't think it will suffice to simply point out what is a measure of volume and what is a measure of weight without translating one into the other.  After all, a certain amount of any given substance has a certain weight and occupies a certain volume.  It is often useful if not necessary to know both.


----------



## Constance

You lost me, Boufa....But that's OK...I'm right-brained.  

I still have to remember things like, "Lefty Loosie, Rightie Tightie."


----------



## Andy M.

boufa:

According to a package of powdered sugar I have in the cupboard, a cup of powdered sugar weighs 120 grams.  Doing the math, a pound of this stuff would measure 3.75 cups.  As a cup is roughly equal to 240 ml, 3.75 cups would equal 900 ml.

There has been significant controversary over using volume vs weight to measure dry ingredients such as flour or powdered sugar, as the method of filling the measuring cup can result in as much as a 25% variance in the measurement.  Recognizing this, cooking professionals, serious amateurs and most of Europe uses weight rather than volume to measure dry ingredients.


----------



## Dove

My head is spinning...I'd use the whole box. LOL


----------



## goboenomo

The problem is, we dont have boxes here.
I get mine in bags.


----------



## Andy M.

If the recipe calls for 3/4 to full box, and a box weighs a pound, use 3/4 to a pound of sugar.  If the recipe is from the US, this should be just fine.  Boxes of powdered sugar from other countries may contain different amounts.


----------



## goboenomo

It's american, im pretty sure.
I don't have any mass measuring tools.
So how can i convert?


----------



## Andy M.

Reading back through this thread, I see a couple of posts that tell you how may cups in a pound of powdered sugar.  Do you have a measuring cup?


----------



## goboenomo

Yes, but I saw different numbers, so I wasn't sure which one.

2 cups? 3 1/2 cups?


----------



## Andy M.

3.75 cups in a pound.  BTW, this information is usually available on the package.


----------



## goboenomo

I don't keep the sugar in the bag. We put it in a tupperware container right away.


----------



## Andy M.

Regardless, you have the answer.  What are you making?


----------



## goboenomo

These


Peanut Butter Ball Recipe


1 ½ cups peanut butter, Skippy or equivalent, not natural peanut butter
3/4 to 1 full box powdered sugar
½ cup butter. softened
1 tsp. vanilla


Mix peanut butter, butter and vanilla with an electric mixer until well blended.

Add the powdered sugar, a little at a time, blending with the mixer until all the sugar is mixed in. The dough will be slightly crumbly.

Form the dough into 1 - 1 1/2 inch size balls by rolling the dough between your hands. Set formed balls on a plate or cookie tray.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

In a double boiler add:

12 oz. bag of milk chocolate chips, Guitard is my favorite for its flavor
2 Tbs. shortening

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heat the double boiler to the lowest boil you can achieve.
When the chips are melted, dip one peanut butter ball into the chocolate with tooth picks. Roll the ball in the chocolate until it is well covered.

Remove the peanut butter ball with tooth picks to cookie sheets lined with waxed paper.

Once they are cool you can put them in plastic containers in the refrigerator or freezer. They will keep for several weeks


----------



## goboenomo

I have one more problem. 
I have no shortening.
Would it make sense if I substituted with vegetable oil, and if so, how much would oil would be the same as 2 tbs of shortening?
Is it the same?


----------



## TATTRAT

I can't believe this thread is now 3 pages long....



The box has the weight on the bottom...do the conversion.

There is no atom bomb recipe that involves powdered sugar, so eyeball it in a worst case scenario


----------



## TATTRAT

so use butter and eyeball the sugar, no biggie.


----------



## goboenomo

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I can't believe this thread is now 3 pages long....
> 
> 
> 
> The box has the weight on the bottom...do the conversion.
> 
> There is no atom bomb recipe that involves powdered sugar, so eyeball it in a worst case scenario



I dont have a box. That was my problem.
They are only available in bags here, and my parents throw the bag away when they buy it and put it into containers.


----------



## Andy M.

The fat equivalents are the same - 2 Tb.


----------



## goboenomo

That's what I figured, I did 2 tsp.
They're all done.
Here they are.


----------



## Lynan

This is a very enlightening thread. I think. 

Will be interesting to see where we go to from here! I for one used to have huge probs with a stick of butter. But thats another thread. 

OK, so we are on confectioners sugar, and Im pulling up my chair and getting the popcorn popped.


----------



## XeniA

Actually, Lynan, we're on confectioners' sugar, liquid-vs-solid shortening, and now ... sticks of butter!

Really this _is _an enlightening thread in that the confusions Gobo's dealing with are those we've all dealt with at one time or another, right? It takes awhile to know where and how both to substitute and to eyeball. It's also enlightening how many different ways of measuring still persist despite their flaws.

Gobo, I'm glad it was finally asked "what are you making" since that's crucial to determine how importance accuracy is -- the success of some foods is notoriously dependent on the accuracy of the measurement (cakes, for instance).

However, note that you already got a _real big hint_ that an exact sugar quantity isn't life-or-death in the recipe when they said "3/4 to 1 full box" of sugar. That's quite a bit of leeway ... unless it's a _very_ tiny box of sugar!

As for the shortening/butter/oil issue, in any number of cases you can't interchange solid fats with liquid fats because they behave very differently. Just file that thought away in your head for next time, that you'll want to be sure you can before you substitute. You've obviously gotten away with it here, however, which is great.

I'm going to cast another strong vote for weight measurement, however, and I mean for dry ingredients, wet ingredients, and anything in between! It's much, much easier and far more accurate! Just this last weekend I was making pastry and began measuring out my butter the way I learned as a child, i.e. by the volume/water-displacement method, and then suddenly I thought "hey! I can convert this recipe to weight!" and proceeded to do so. (I've actually always thought measuring solid fats through water displacement was kinda entertaining (little things for little minds) so I'll miss it, but boy is that recipe easier now!)


----------



## Gretchen

In the US most cookbooks are based on volume measurements in standard "cup" measuring  cups--not weight. It is just the way it is.  It works out pretty well in most cases--and actually works very well as long as it is understood.
In the case of confectioner's sugar, it really isn't a "lot of leeway". when making icing, you often add conf. sugar until the consistency is what you want--and woe be to you if you don't have the extra 1/4C to make it less runny.
And of course, professional bakers always deal in weights--but so do their recipes.


----------



## XeniA

Gretchen said:
			
		

> In the US most cookbooks are based on volume measurements in standard "cup" measuring  cups--not weight. It is just the way it is.  It works out pretty well in most cases--and actually works very well as long as it is understood.
> In the case of confectioner's sugar, it really isn't a "lot of leeway". when making icing, you often add conf. sugar until the consistency is what you want--and woe be to you if you don't have the extra 1/4C to make it less runny.
> And of course, professional bakers always deal in weights--but so do their recipes.


I'm well aware of how most U.S. cookbooks are set up and have used volume measuring most of my life -- still do when converting isn't worth the hassle. And, sure, it works out fine many times. That doesn't mean that I don't now, after having used both systems, think that weight is, overall, quicker, easier, and more accurate. Certainly when multiplying recipes and/or using them over and over. Weight, and bakers' percentage when applicable, which it is when and if you need to fine-tune a recipe to your liking.

As for "leeway," my comment was specific to that particular situation, not an indication that in general a cup here, a cup there, no problem if we're talking confectioner's sugar. And for sure, one should buy ingredients based on the _most_ possible needed, not the _least_!


----------



## Gretchen

Didn't mean to offend.  Gobo might not have known about the US cookbooks and the reason for the cup measurements and the differences with volumes. I was just trying to do some summing up.  
Ayrton,there is little doubt that weight measurement is a better system but I don't see mainstream America doing it. I'm glad you can.


----------



## XeniA

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to offend. Gobo might not have known about the US cookbooks and the reason for the cup measurements and the differences with volumes. I was just trying to do some summing up.
> Ayrton,there is little doubt that weight measurement is a better system but I don't see mainstream America doing it. I'm glad you can.


_Axh_! Is it the full moon, or a collective case of PMS?! Are we all ultra-sensitive to offense taken/offense given these days or what?!

Gretchen, *no* offense taken (but I'd be lying to say I hadn't thought the same of your post!).

I'd like to propose to every DC member this jolly pre-holiday thought: that probably very few of us actually ever mean offense -- it's just a great, big, huge, fat, gaping downside of everything being in writing. (Mind you, I don't know who's going to see this or not since it's so logically getting filed under 'how much is a box of powdered sugar' ...)

Here -- I drew this just now of my face so that you'd know I'm smiling and happy, and neither offended nor out to offend you:

!!


----------



## goboenomo

Gretchen said:
			
		

> In the US most cookbooks are based on volume measurements in standard "cup" measuring cups--not weight. It is just the way it is. It works out pretty well in most cases--and actually works very well as long as it is understood.
> In the case of confectioner's sugar, it really isn't a "lot of leeway". when making icing, you often add conf. sugar until the consistency is what you want--and woe be to you if you don't have the extra 1/4C to make it less runny.
> And of course, professional bakers always deal in weights--but so do their recipes.


 

We use cup measurements here too. Cups, mililiters, tsp, and tbsp for baking.
At my work we portion alot of things like pasta, and meats in ounces.

And that was my problem. I didn't know how much is in a box, and then since it only says 1 box in the recipe, I needed to know how much, plus that amount in cups or mL, so I could measure it myself.

It all worked out. They're done, they taste great. 
My friends say they're better than Reeces


----------



## skilletlicker

Andy M. said:
			
		

> 3.75 cups in a pound.  BTW, this information is usually available on the package.


 
Until you sift it.  Then everybody knows gets lighter.

A little off the original topic but pertinent to the discussion:  The quality of my bread improved and the kneading process became easier after I realized that my Anchor Hocking liquid measuring cups were consistently giving me too much and I started weighing water instead.


----------



## Andy M.

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Until you sift it. Then everybody knows gets lighter....


 

Right.  And if you pack it down, it's heavier.  Therein lies the problem.


----------



## skilletlicker

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Right.  And if you pack it down, it's heavier.  Therein lies the problem.


And the opportunity.  I'm going to try it with precious metals.


----------



## boufa06

goboenomo said:
			
		

> And that was my problem. I didn't know how much is in a box, and then since it only says 1 box in the recipe, I needed to know how much, plus that amount in cups or mL, so I could measure it myself.


 Back on line after a difficult day internet connection-wise.  I am reading with amazement the number, let alone occasional intensity of the post and this is what comes to mind.  When Gobo framed his problem in much the way as the quotation above (sorry, too troublesome for me to run all the way back looking for Gobo's original statement of his problem) I was a hair away from telling him to read the weight of the powdered sugar off the box, take out his measuring cup, pour powdered sugar it, and find out the answer to his vexing problem unassisted.  How glad I am I didn't tell him this!  Imagine killing such a wonderful and inspiring (let alone entertaining) thread with such an untimely comment!  Well done, Gobo!!  Do keep us on our toes and fired up with your intellectually stimulating questions!  We all deserve them!


----------



## goboenomo

Wow, thank you.
Didn't know I was getting this kind of respect. :P


I can assure you, you'll be getting many questions over the years. I don't plan on leaving this forum.


----------



## boufa06

Right on, Gobo!  I see you got my drift to a tee.  What a relief to know that more of the same is coming!!


----------



## goboenomo

When I get home tonight, I'm going to look up a recipe for macaroons. If I don't have to work I'll make them right away. If I do have to work, I'll do it after.
So I may have questions for you then.
I can assure you I'll have a new image though.

I think I should make a thread just with stuff I've baked.


----------



## boufa06

That's great!  One thing before you start though.  Do throw away your measuring cup (if you got one since trying out your peanut butter candy recipe).  You might do a tad better if you throw away packing boxes etc. so that you can give us more to sink our teeth (fangs maybe?) into.  Will be looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## goboenomo

I'll see what I can do. ;P


----------



## Lynan

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Back on line after a difficult day internet connection-wise. I am reading with amazement the number, let alone occasional intensity of the post and this is what comes to mind. When Gobo framed his problem in much the way as the quotation above (sorry, too troublesome for me to run all the way back looking for Gobo's original statement of his problem) *I was a hair away from telling him to read the weight of the powdered sugar off the box*, take out his measuring cup, pour powdered sugar it, and find out the answer to his vexing problem unassisted. How glad I am I didn't tell him this! Imagine killing such a wonderful and inspiring (let alone entertaining) thread with such an untimely comment! Well done, Gobo!! Do keep us on our toes and fired up with your intellectually stimulating questions! We all deserve them!


 
Gobo's problem began because there was no box Boufa!  lol


----------



## Alix

Oh dear lord. I have to tell you, I'd missed this thread before and when I saw the number of posts I figured I'd better have a look. I am shaking my head and chuckling here in my chair. (Cat thinks I'm loony BTW) Only here at DC could we yak about this for this many pages. Cheers to you all.


----------



## goboenomo

My mom loved the peanut butter balls so much, she wants me to make a double batch tonight.

I'm still making macaroons too

Do you think this looks like a good recipe?
Or is there something better you think that will work.

1 can (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk
3 squares (3 ounces) unsweetened chocolate
1/4 teaspoon salt
8 ounces shredded coconut
1 teaspoon vanilla extract


----------



## Caine

Andy M. said:
			
		

> A pound of anything is equal to 454 gms.


 
Except for gunpowder, precious metals, or gemstones, which would be 373.24 grams.


----------



## goboenomo

Finished my truffles​


----------



## skicutch

*Answer to question on powdered sugar*



			
				goboenomo said:
			
		

> The recipe I'm using calls for 3/4 to 1 full box powdered sugar.
> How much is in a full box?
> We are unable to purchase boxes where I live... or at least to my knowledge.


 
A full measured cup of powdered sugar weighs 92 grams. Any recipe will call for measurements rather than weights as the degree of fineness varies with manufacturer. I use a my electric spice grinder, cleaning thoroughly after each use. You can use a food processor to make powdered sugar by pulsing to the desired fineness.

Skicutch


----------



## skicutch

*92 grams per cup powdered sugar*

a cup of powdered sugar weighs 92 grams. However, one does not use weights of powdered sugar in any recipe I know, but rather volume measurements.


----------



## goboenomo

well the recipe said 3/4 - 1 box...
and everyone says a box is a pound... so i did what i could with it


----------



## Silver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Do you have a measuring cup?



 Best post of the day!

Nice one Andy!


----------

